# Zu schwache Grafikleistung



## Dumm wie Brot (29. Dezember 2002)

Hi, ich hab ne Hardwarespezifische Frage ... 
ich glaub es ist erstmal nützlich die Daten meines PCs anzugeben :

AMD Athlon XP 2000 +
GF4 Ti 4200 (msi) 8x agp, 128MB
Epox 8k9a
PC 333 Infineon 256 MB CL 2.5

DirectX 8.1
WinXP

Ich habe ganz normal alle Treiber installiert und auch sonst keinerlei
Schwierigkeiten gehabt.
Nur wenn ich ein 'hardwarefressendes' Game bzw eine 3D Anwendung (3dmark)
starte, sehe ich nicht die erhoffte Leistung.
Bei ut2k3 z.B. ist die Grafik unscharf und die Frames auch nicht gerade hoch.
Bei 3dMark kam ich anfangs nur auf ca. 2200 Punkte.
Das war alles noch als ich den Detonator (offizieller von nvidia.com)
installiert hatte.
Jetzt habe ich den von MSI angebotenen Treiber in der neusten Version installiert,
und komme zwar bei 3dmark auf das doppelte der Punkte ( ca 4500) aber immer
noch nicht auf die 9500, die ein Freund von mir mir der selben Hardware erreicht
und die ich eigentlich auch erreichen sollte.
Ich habe den PC erst kürzlich zusammengebaut ... kann es an irgend einem BIOS
(GraKA oder Mainboard) liegen dass wahrscheinlich veraltet ist ?
Ganz offensichtlich liegt das Problem bei einer Fehlkonfiguration bzw. an 
einem falschen / fehlenden Hardwaretreiber.
Auf jeden Fall muss es etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben denn der Prozessor arbeitet in Windows Anwendungen (z.B. Entpacken von Dateien ... Dekodieren usw) zuverlässig und schnell.
Kennt einer das Problem / eine mögliche Lösung ?


Mfg


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2002)

bitte orientier dich nicht
an 3D Mark, an Speilen, 3D Mark
ist ein Benchmark und kein Spiel,
daher ist die Punktezahl da egal.

einige tipps:

Neue 4in1 Treiber installieren,
den AGP Port auf 2x stellen,
vielleicht auch DX 9 installieren.
Dazu die neusten Treiber.


Mehr weiss ich im moment auch nicht,
hatte noch nie so ein Problem, und wenn,
dann habe ich es durch neue Treiber behoben.


mfg


----------



## Mr.Fies (29. Dezember 2002)

wichtig, wenn du ein board mit via chipsatz hast, hau dir die neuen via4in1 treiber drauf. dann schalte die "vertical sync mode" auf always off. dann kauf dir vielleicht noch mal bei gelegenheit einen zusätzlichen ram riegel.

kurze frage, wiso soll er den AGP Port auf 2x stellen und nicht 4x bzw. 8x?


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (30. Dezember 2002)

Also ich hab jetzt in 3dMark erstmals (für mich) erstaunliche 9856 Punkte bekommen, als ich beim Detonator mit den Einstellungen rumgetüftelt habe. Allerdings muss ich hierzu, auf Kosten der Bildqualität, die Antisotrope-Filterung auf 0 reduzieren  und Antialiasing auf 4x. Auch die Option "Texturschärfung" macht ca. 1000 Punkte aus. Das Problem liegt also entweder darin, dass meine Grafikkarte Antisotrope-Filterung nicht unterstützt (bereits ab 2x ist ein enormes Defizit an Frames zu bemerken) und dafür zu schwach ist, oder ich benutze den falschen Treiber. Soweit ich weiß habe ich schon den 4in1 installiert, Vertical Sync schalte ich sowieso immer ab. Ohne die Antisotrope-Filterung sieht alles so ziemlich verschwommen aus, vergleichbar mit dem Niveau einer GF4 MX 400. Ist das normal ? Ist meine GraKa womöglich zu schwach ?
Am Ram kann es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht liegen (Freund hat auch nur 256 MB).

Naja erstmal danke  , hoffentlich fällt einem nochwas ein :/


----------



## CSF-Lady (30. Dezember 2002)

*hehe geht doch!*

schoen das das jetzt klappt. 
Das die Kantenglättung extrem viel Performance zieht ist aber allgemein bekannt. Wenn Du das Anti ganz raus nimmst wird es noch schneller und sehen kannst Du das eh nicht (oder kaum)! 

To SmallB:
Mit was prüftst Du denn Deine Game Performance wenn nicht mit dem 3Dmark oder was ähnlichem???
Die Benchmarks sind speziell dazu da Games zu simulieren! 
Mit der 4200er kann man bis zu 12-13k erreichen (nicht mehr innerhalb der werksspezifikation). Abba 6-10k sollte mann schon haben....
Dann hat man in der Regel schon einen guten Referenzwert. 
Gut, natürlich spielt auch die Gameengine eine nicht so unbedeutende Rolle, aber zum ungefähren austesten der Performance gibbets (meiner Meinung nach) kaum besseres. 

Allerdings solltest Du Dich beim benchen mit Deinem Kumpel auf eine Konfig des 3dMark einigen um auch möglichst vergleichbare Werte zu erhalten.

Achso, mich hat der DX9 unter XP 5% Performance gekostet....
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Könnte sein weil der 3DM2001 noch auf DX8.0-8.1 optimiert ist. KA !! Wenn das jemand weiß.....


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (1. Januar 2003)

Ich hab nochwas herausgefunden, vielleicht hilft das ja weiter :
Allgemein bei Anwendungen, die durch Direct3D gesteuert werden ist die Grafik viel zu langsam und einfach schlecht.
Ein Beispiel : Serious Sam2 unterstützt beide Modi (D3D und OpenGL). Wenn ich auf D3D stelle, läuft das speil einigermaßen, die Grafik und das Menü sehen jedoch sehr undeteilliert aus und die FPS bewegen sich im Bereich zwischen 15 und 25. Hierbei ist Texturschärfung und 8x Antisotrope Filterung und Antialiasing deaktiviert (Minimum).
Setzte ich nun den Modus auf OpenGL, stelle alle Einstellungen auf's Maximum (8x Antisotrope Filterung, Texturschärfung ein, höchste Antialiasing Stufe und auch noch erhöte InGame Einstellungen) sieht alles superscharf aus, ich habe konstant über 60 FPS und alles läuft einwandfrei, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
Mein Problem beschränkt sich jetzt also nur noch auf (die Nutzung von) Direct3D. Hat vielleicht noch einer ne Idee ?

Ich verwende den aktuellen Detonator Treiber

MfG


----------



## CSF-Lady (1. Januar 2003)

*naja*

also jetzt stimme ich smaalb zu, ich glaub das liegt irgendwie an den agp oder mobo treibern. check noch ma ab ob die 4in1 bzw. agp treiber von via korrekt installiert sind..


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (1. Januar 2003)

Also ich habe schon früher das 4in1 Setup ausgeführt, ich kenne mich jedoch fast garnicht mit MainBoard Treibern aus, deshalb möchte ich gerne sicher gehen.
Ist das die richtige und aktuellste Datei ?

http://downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/4in1/VIAHyperion4in1445v.exe

Soweit ich weiß, sind da schon AGP Treiber mit dabei.

_Wie kann ich nachprüfen ob alles richtig installiert ist ?_ 

Noch ne Anmerkung :
Ich hatte am Anfang zuerst die GraKa Treiber, dann die 4in1 installiert. Allerdings hab ich danach nochmal die GraKa Treiber deinstalliert und erneut installiert.
War diese Reihenfolge vielleicht falsch ?


----------



## CSF-Lady (2. Januar 2003)

*hmmm*

...also ich hätte jetzt gesacht:
Erst Mobo, dann Graka (damit die Grakaroutine die entsprechenden 
Mobo Komponenten richtig erkannt werden können)
Is abba schon komisch das ganze...
*grübel*


----------

